# Creative Marriage Proposal



## kentuckytwostep (Nov 20, 2008)

Here are the pic’s of how I proposed to my wife. We had already been talking about it so it was going to be hard for me to surprise her. She also knew I had been working on this jewelry box (she didn’t think I was working on it for anyone in particular). So she showed one night and I said “check it out, I finished it...”
(note: the finish is much better than the pic's show, I guess it was dusty when I snapped them.)










The center panel is piece of really curly oak. I had a local embroidery shop stitch up the backing and I glued it to a piece of cardboard and glued it to the back of the panel...











The joinery isn't anything special, the mitered lid is probably the most impressive (and a PIA).

She had a music box when she was younger and loved the tune so I searched around and found one at some Goodwill store for $0.50.










Now I wish I would have used all Walnut but at the time I was into a Oak/Walnut mix phase.

I also covered another piece of cardboad with the velvet and lined the walls...










Needless to say, she was pretty surprised... and the best part is she said yes!!


----------



## krazyness (Dec 30, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

twostep that is seriously cool! What a great and imaginative way to propose. Plus she'll have the box to remind her of a special moment forever. I'm speechless. very very cool! :clap:

John


----------



## kentuckytwostep (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words.

The best part was when she opened the lid and her chin hit the floor (along with my knee...)


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Kentucky,
That's a nice keepsake. Good thing to show her in the future when she is pissed at you.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I did the same thing a couple years ago! I didn't think of putting "will you marry me" in the box though (very creative)...I put the empty ring box in the wood box and when she turned around I was holding it. She was not expecting it at all and was really excited. 

Glad she said yes! Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Darn nice box, twostep! Very romatic too. I hate to say it, guys,,,,, but I'm thinkin' twostep is "That Guy." 

Just kidding you, buddy,,,,,, congratulations.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

i agree......that is really awesome.......what a cool thing to do


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Geoguy said:


> I hate to say it, guys,,,,, but I'm thinkin' twostep is "That Guy."


Yeah, but his wife probably calls him "the man" :thumbsup:


----------



## kentuckytwostep (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks again for the comments! No she doesn't call me that, no matter how many times I ask her to... 

thekctermite, that's a nice looking box you have too, I love that light colored wood, what is it?

I'm sure I'll make another, maybe for the 10 year anniversary. In the mean time I need to get to work on some baby furniture (she's not yet but soon hopefully!!)


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

The light colored wood is a very highly figured piece of birdseye maple...More figure than I've ever seen on birdseye. I gave $4 for it years ago...4/4 x 4" x 8' !!! I still have about 3' of it left.


----------



## kentuckytwostep (Nov 20, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> I gave $4 for it years ago...4/4 x 4" x 8' !!!


WOW. want your money back for the rest of it?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's too cool. Did she stare at it for like 2 seconds with a deer-in-the-headlights effect, or bust out with a shriek of glee right away?

You should not have any regrets about mixing the wood. It looks great.

termite that is a nice one too!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's fantastic!!!! And to think that all I did was hand my wife a note saying................."I'm not asking you this because I'm drunk...." :laughing:

Hind sight tells me that your way was better. 

Ken


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice. If I only had thought about this way of asking her so many years ago. Good job and congrats. Red


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

The box is great and her saying yes is great as well. That will be a great family piece in the future.

Congradulations

Mike


----------



## jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice! I like the box.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Wow, Kenuck... very KEWL!!! 

I proposed to my wife in a bar... Now I feel bad...


----------



## kentuckytwostep (Nov 20, 2008)

Terry Beeson said:


> Wow, Kenuck... very KEWL!!!
> 
> I proposed to my wife in a bar... Now I feel bad...


 
Don't feel too bad, we were in my folks shop when I did it...


----------

